# KQED reception problems w/ 921



## 4joe2c (Jan 17, 2005)

Is anyone else having reception problems with KQED (Dish channel #8226), the PBS station in the San Francisco Bay Area? My reception is ONLY via Dish (no OTA is possible in my remote region). This is the *only* station on which I have this problem: diagnonal lines that cover the entire screen from the upper left of the screen to the lower right. The lines resemble those faint diagnonal lines on the wallpaper at the top of this site's screen. Sometimes, the lines are moving diagonaly from top to bottom and sometimes from bottom to top. Occasionally, they are stationary. The lines are gray in color, about 1/8 inch thick, and separated by about 1/8 inch of space, just like those in the wallpaper; they are a fairly dark gray, so that they interfere with all picture quality on this channel. It doesn't matter if the receiver set for HD or SD, and doesn't matter what picture size is used. Problem is also seen clearly when I use the channel guide and the picture is reduced to a tight square. I spoke to a Dish tech a month ago, and heard nothing back, after issue was to be submitted for review. Called again today, and they still have no clue. They say that KQED is broadcast on same satellite as other Bay Area stations, and since I have no reception problems with them, it must be KQED. I also receive a channel called PBS-U, which I think is a national feed, and do not have this problem. This is not weather related; weather has been glorious for past two+ weeks. Waiting for a contact from KQED. Does anyone have any clues or similar experience??


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't subscribe to the dish locals, but I get KQED OTA just fine - no problems with the signal at all, all 5 digital channels (1 HD and 1 SD after 8pm; or 4 SD channels uring the day). I haven't seen the problem you mentioned with KQED . The picture is perfect. So I doubt the problem originates at KQED. It must be with Dish's retransmission.


----------



## bpauld (May 8, 2004)

4joe2c---I have the same problem both on OTA 9 analog and on 
8226. No problems at all on their DTV transmission.

DishPVR 921 - boot 140B, 
flash F052, 
SW L211HECD-N


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

KQED on 9226 is coming in fine for me. No problems at all.


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

I get KQED OTA perfectly, it is one of the strongest signals I get.

However, I can't get NBC 48-2 KNTV since the last software upgared to 211.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

4joe2c - send this to [email protected] (at least I think that's the picture quality problems email address...)


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

KQED LIL has been terrible intermittently for the past few weeks. Herringbone pattern distortion, ghosting, and color fading in and out. It's been very noticeable during The News Hour. How is Dish getting the KQED signal? It would seem that their acquisition and transmission of the KQED analog signal to the up-link center has a problem. I have not seen this problem on the other San Francisco LIL channels.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

I received the following email response from [email protected] in response to an email I sent to them about KQED signal quality.



> Thank you for expressing your concerns and interest in the DISH Network. Customer input is an important tool in our efforts to continuously improve the quality of the DISH Network service.
> 
> Engineering Staff confirmed the issues you emailed about and made equipment changes to resolve the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4joe2c (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you Echostar. I checked the reception last night after midnight and it seemed fine. It also was clear again this morning. Just got home and checked it again, and it seems to be clean and clear. Many, many thanks for your prompt resolution of this issue. Once again, I am most satisfied to be a Dish customer.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

The PQ (picture quality) on KQED 8226 is much improved. I would encourage anyone who notices picture quality problems on sat channels to send an email to [email protected]


----------

